# Christchurch NZEVA Group Meeting Open Garage Peter's CPIT Wed 2nd Jun 7:30-9:00ish



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Great to see the turnout and congrats to Brendon's Certified Civic EV LiFePO4 72V120Ahr Sky energy. We await stats. Warwicks Lithium Festiva still going strong 72V 130Ahr Sky Energy. My little Alto Lead stuffed my Corolla pack in and charged awaiting Curtis controller (mobile this weekend? ) 120V 100Ahr Sky Energy. When Texco get their ute rebatteried with their huge pack (144V) we will see some very interesting stats. The dozen or so good keen men braved the inclement weather and yarned the evening away all in all a very successful night. the NZEVA ChCh branch is in good fettle and hoping more start building.
David


----------

